# Could I bring my Family Members under Student visa assessment level 3?



## tmohand (Oct 1, 2012)

I have an enrolment for 12 months graduate certificate courses from a higher education private provider in Sydney. and according to the immigration site for assessment level 3 and 4, (from Algeria) I could n't bring my family members since my course is 12 months.
But I I'll apply for an ELICOS course (for 10 weeks) prior to my main course start date.
In this situation Could I bring my family members?


----------



## bradleystacks (Oct 4, 2012)

tmohand said:


> I have an enrolment for 12 months graduate certificate courses from a higher education private provider in Sydney. and according to the immigration site for assessment level 3 and 4, (from Algeria) I could n't bring my family members since my course is 12 months.
> But I I'll apply for an ELICOS course (for 10 weeks) prior to my main course start date.
> In this situation Could I bring my family members?


I think you still can't. My not ask the Australian embassy on the ways you can bring your family. How many are they?


----------

